# Savage B22 Magnum



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Picked this up on impulse a couple weeks ago.
22 Mag bolt action, 10 round rotary mag, accu-trigger, cheap BSA scope and an inexpensive bipod.
Good hundred yard plinker, but haven't had a chance to see how it does a little further out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like a fun toy.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'd think 100 yards is about all you are going to get out of a .22 mag?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

now your going to need to go around looking for wood chucks to "test" it on.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I really like the .22mag.
My Marlin will put a hole through a dime at 50yds.
This makes me happy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> I'd think 100 yards is about all you are going to get out of a .22 mag?


That depends on how much you practice and how large your targets are, as well as whether or not you're hunting or just shooting for fun.
Here's 50 rounds at 200 yards:
https://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11186411&postcount=161









Here's a thread with results for most every rimfire cartridge on the market:
https://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=e29b463ff5705f02b0d9e5190ad85e29&t=1129343


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> now your going to need to go around looking for wood chucks to "test" it on.


I don't think we have woodchucks around here, but we do have prairie dogs aplenty.
Maybe it's the same thing?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't think we have woodchucks around here, but we do have prairie dogs aplenty.
> Maybe it's the same thing?


similar they are both in the Marmot family , ground hog is the other name for woodchuck. they also some times go by Whistle pig.
as vegetarians they are supposed to be good eating only shot a couple and never tried eating one.

Grandpa called them Bean thieves as they will make a mess of soy beans.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's a girl shooting cans at 200 meters with an air rifle:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

getting there and getting there with enough energy to put down a wood chuck are two different things

A 22mag would likely still have the energy , a .177 air rifle no.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I grew up hunting woodchucks in RI/CT and did some chuck hunting on my sister's dairy farm in upstate NY. 

The owner of one of the farms we hunted in CT would take every head-shot chuck we had to eat. I've killed hundreds of them, but never tried one. They're here in eastern KS, just not large numbers. I've killed 2 here, and saw a 3rd last week running across my back yard. 

I wouldn't try a 200 yard shot on one with a .22MAG, IF you wanted to recover it. They can soak up some lead and still make it underground. They can get up to around 10lbs in the fall.


----------

